# Folder for music on android phone??



## charleslong (Aug 1, 2013)

What folder does my music have to be in on my android phone, for my car to be able to browse the files (bluetooth and usb)?


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Music defaults to the Music folder in the root folder


----------



## charleslong (Aug 1, 2013)

Dragonsys said:


> Music defaults to the Music folder in the root folder


Thank you, I realized that my music was on the ext music folder... Is there a way to view the folders while in bluetooth mode or is that only available in usb mode?


----------

